# My first birdie!



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I had a horrible game today, I was hitting every club bad. Topping the ball, poor follow through, and horrible slicing tee shots. The only glory I had was on the 7th tee when I hit a great draw about 250 yds followed by a nice approach with the 9 iron from about 85 yds and ended it with a 17 ft putt to make my first birdie. LOL I must add that I did horrible on the 8th and 9th hole. Still shot a 54 on a nice cool morning. All for fun! C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations! No matter how badly we play, it always seems like there is one shot, or one hole, that brings us back.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Agreed and really I was playing, What could be worse than that. Looks like I will be getting out again today for a little practice around the greens at a local course which has a few sand traps to hit out of to the practice green. They also have a three hole practice course that I rather enjoy. Two par three's and a par four, It's nice when you want to just get in a couple of holes. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

You luck dawg you I didn't get a birdie today, but on that same level I played a tough course for my skill level and feel so good about my game today that I'm ready for another 18. I bet you feel the same way don't you C/c:headbang:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes I do! The course was very hilly and I got a heck of a work out. I am still sore today from the hike. C/C


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

It's funny how a good shot can make even a bad game seem good. Congratulations on your birdie. You'll have more in the future. When I shot my first one I was really surprised, and never thought i'd shoot another one. Luckily I was wrong. I've actually had a hole in one (On a par 3 course), and two eagles. When my luck is on, I can play with more seasoned people, though typically I suck.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Well congrats on the ace I have yet to nail one but have hope of doing so.C/C


----------



## Jamie RS (Jul 24, 2009)

That's fantastic! I haven't even managed to make par yet! Even the day when I shot 96 on my par 72, I couldn't muster a single par. Still seeking out my first haha. I think I'm going to exclusively play par 3 courses until I get one.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jamie RS said:


> That's fantastic! I haven't even managed to make par yet! Even the day when I shot 96 on my par 72, I couldn't muster a single par. Still seeking out my first haha. I think I'm going to exclusively play par 3 courses until I get one.


Jamie: welcome to the forum, I'm glad we have a lady joining us. We started a thread months ago about getting our spouses to play golf. Mine started at the range then excuses like "to much to do" popped up. I get envious of the husband and wives playing on the course. We are reaching that age of maturity, age yes, mentally I'm a few years behind, We are retiring in a couple of years I'd like to have her with me playing other couples. Do you want to throw some words of advise to possibly help some of us get our spouses playing. I know this is off topic but I have a reputation for doing this. I 'd like my little birdie out there in my golden years.

PS don't let my puns, quips or stupidity bother you. I have fun here and thats all its meant to be, plus the helpful knowledge that I've gotten here.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats on the accomplishment. I don't even remember my first birdie... in fact I don't even remember my first eagle. :dunno: They happened too many years ago. I do remember my last birdie... happened this Saturday. :laugh:

As time goes on you will start to make birdies here and there. For me they either happen on par 5 holes where I can get near the green in 2, or when I hit a green in regulation and either hit it unusually close to the hole, or I hit a lucky putt. Once in a long while I'll even chip in for a birdie. 

I have come to recognize that usually Lady Luck is riding with me when I make one. I can go for 5 or 6 rounds without even sniffing a birdie, then make 2 or 3 in one round.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

broken tee said:


> Jamie: welcome to the forum, I'm glad we have a lady joining us. We started a thread months ago about getting our spouses to play golf. Mine started at the range then excuses like "to much to do" popped up. I get envious of the husband and wives playing on the course. We are reaching that age of maturity, age yes, mentally I'm a few years behind, We are retiring in a couple of years I'd like to have her with me playing other couples. Do you want to throw some words of advise to possibly help some of us get our spouses playing. I know this is off topic but I have a reputation for doing this. I 'd like my little birdie out there in my golden years.
> 
> PS don't let my puns, quips or stupidity bother you. I have fun here and thats all its meant to be, plus the helpful knowledge that I've gotten here.


Hey Broken tee I made the same mistake(Jamie is a guy,LOL) go to the intoduction thread and you will see our posts back and fourth where he corrected me for the same mistake.

Thanks for the encouraging reply's guys I am on the green in regulation so often and blow it. So sinking a birdie is a big deal for me. I love this game! I am also excited to get a 60 degree lob wedge on thursday from callaway preowend clubs, I am sure it will improve my game as well as my bag did,LOL! all for fun! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

custom cluber said:


> I had a horrible game today, I was hitting every club bad. Topping the ball, poor follow through, and horrible slicing tee shots. The only glory I had was on the 7th tee when I hit a great draw about 250 yds followed by a nice approach with the 9 iron from about 85 yds and ended it with a 17 ft putt to make my first birdie. LOL I must add that I did horrible on the 8th and 9th hole. Still shot a 54 on a nice cool morning. All for fun! C/C


Congrats C/C it always feels good to have a least one good hole in a round birdies arent that often for me either i can make par but i think i play mind games with myself with birdie putts and tend to miss the putts that I'd make at anyother time. great job.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

So true surtees and welcome back! i miss some of the silliest shots that I would make most other times when the thought of that birdie isn't lingering. I seem to be better at 20 ft putts than within 5 ft of the hole. All for fun! C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> Hey Broken tee I made the same mistake(Jamie is a guy,LOL) go to the intoduction thread and you will see our posts back and fourth where he corrected me for the same mistake.
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging reply's guys I am on the green in regulation so often and blow it. So sinking a birdie is a big deal for me. I love this game! I am also excited to get a 60 degree lob wedge on thursday from callaway preowend clubs, I am sure it will improve my game as well as my bag did,LOL! all for fun! C/C



ooooooooOH! Now I feel Like I'm from waga waga


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks C/C I like the long bomb putts too i think they are nicer to hit.

oh and bob i didnt even need to post in here to make you look silly you did that all by yourself.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

oh and bob i didnt even need to post in here to make you look silly you did that all by yourself.[/QUOTE]

The way my putting was why not here too. man I had trouble getting it together. I'd drop a shot to 5'and less of the hole it had a cover on it. long putts were within inches of the hole. what a comedy act that round was.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Just that round????


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Just that round????


Ya know my young friend, I sense that you are trying to goat me into a wayward shot. So I shall ignore your futile attempts and will smite thee with true whit when thou least expects it. The experience may be serendipitous, so watch thy's backside.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL you guys are great! I really enjoy the good time you two bring to the forum. C/C


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> LOL you guys are great! I really enjoy the good time you two bring to the forum. C/C



Thanks C/c thats what this is all about have some fun, share opinions and methods. I hope he doesn't move, the poor grounds keeper is having enough problen fixing the divots he leaves and that's with his putter we need to save the other couses in Victoria. besides I want to find out if he is going to be successful training Kangaroos to caddie he's not sure which is trainable Reds, Grays or him:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont think any of the above are trainable Bob. or though a roo caddie would be great you could use it as a cart to and ride in its pouch from hole to hole. oh and thats why I never play the same course twice in a row bob there always seem to be more bunkers on a course once im done but thats only because I'm trying to catch up to the number of time you go in the bunker.

oh thanks C/C lifes meant to be fun!


----------



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

custom cluber said:


> I had a horrible game today, I was hitting every club bad. Topping the ball, poor follow through, and horrible slicing tee shots. The only glory I had was on the 7th tee when I hit a great draw about 250 yds followed by a nice approach with the 9 iron from about 85 yds and ended it with a 17 ft putt to make my first birdie. LOL I must add that I did horrible on the 8th and 9th hole. Still shot a 54 on a nice cool morning. All for fun! C/C


Congrats C/C. The first of many hopefully. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I dont think any of the above are trainable Bob. or though a roo caddie would be great you could use it as a cart to and ride in its pouch from hole to hole. oh and thats why I never play the same course twice in a row bob there always seem to be more bunkers on a course once im done but thats only because I'm trying to catch up to the number of time you go in the bunker.
> 
> oh thanks C/C lifes meant to be fun!


Please, Please, your attempt to be like me is very flattering.
I'm now international in blame


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

custom cluber said:


> I had a horrible game today, I was hitting every club bad. Topping the ball, poor follow through, and horrible slicing tee shots. The only glory I had was on the 7th tee when I hit a great draw about 250 yds followed by a nice approach with the 9 iron from about 85 yds and ended it with a 17 ft putt to make my first birdie. LOL I must add that I did horrible on the 8th and 9th hole. Still shot a 54 on a nice cool morning. All for fun! C/C


I forgot to tell you about my fabulous drive that gave me my 2nd birdy. It's a par 4 320 yards and I lay into the ball, as 'm in my follow through the ball makes a 90 degree slice. I said my favorite word that starts with the sixth letter of the alphabet. I hit a starling in flight. Now top that


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, everyone I had my first ever birdie on a Par 5 today/


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Titleistgolf16 said:


> Well, everyone I had my first ever birdie on a Par 5 today/


Good for you, Keep growing in your game :thumbsup:


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Great to here titleist16 I only had one par today but had alot of fun.C/C


----------



## Titleistgolf16 (Jul 26, 2009)

custom cluber said:


> Great to here titleist16 I only had one par today but had alot of fun.C/C


I always have fun whether its chipping out of the woods or driving the green. Whats the point of even going out if your not going to have fun? For me there is no point.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Taht's great to hear you have a good view of the game at a young age, I was watching a few hot headed young guys today all beating their clubs of the ground. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

great mind set titelist thats the way i like to play too!


----------

